

Arrington's TechCrunch Biased Anti Islam Zionist, Did It Favor Jewish Startups? - ArabGeek
http://arabcrunch.com/2011/09/under-arrington-techcrunch-was-biased-anti-islam-spreading-zionist-propaganda-did-it-favor-jewish-startups.html

======
burgerbrain
I love it when the religious point out the atrocities of other religions, but
seemingly lack the introspection to do it to their own religions as well.

That said, this article is OT. I think we can do better than to post articles
that end with _"I am not questioning here the holocaust, nor saying all jews
are evil"_ but starts with a giant image of a racist caricature.

~~~
ArabGeek
i think the writer is saying that this post is not about the holocaust or a
debt about it and that he is not anti all jews, rather pointing out to the
bias of TechCrunch and its hate to Islam as such Muslims which affected its
coverage. as for the image i see that it shows you that Arrington looks from
one eye, the eye of the Zionist jew not a racist pic at all.

~~~
burgerbrain
_"not a racist pic at all."_

I honestly believe that you sincerely believe that. That is why I am not going
to continue this conversation.

------
ArabGeek
Yes TC was biased, and why the media wants to make Muslims as terrorist In
fact Muslims are the victims not the terrorist. why techcrunch calls islam a
satanic religion?

~~~
driverdan
The post shows clear bias and misunderstanding, especially in the post
comparing it to Satanism.

If you had actually read the article you'd see it said it's NOT TRUE. That
it's just pattern matching and no such thing is happening.

Second, it was comparing pro-Islam audio showing up in unexpected places just
like people used to claim the same about Satanism. (eg play some music
backwards and you hear pro-Satan lyrics) It was not comparing the two subjects
or saying that Islam = Satanism.

Third, Satanism isn't what most people think. The Church of Satan, arguably
the largest group of so-called Satanists, is actually atheistic. Its members
don't believe in the supernatural, Christian or Islamic.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Church_of_Satan>

~~~
ArabGeek
how biased it is? it is mentioning the truth, even if TC writer did not mean
it he should not compare Islam to Sanatism. " "Is Islam the new Satanism?" how
wrong and bad this statement.

second, TC was backing google to post the "fitan" movie a movie full of lies
that falsely accuse Islam of terrorism, and said google needs to "decide
between free speech and global jihad.” but when it comes to jews, or
criticizing Israel Arrington says "“The first amendment doesn’t apply to
private companies.” and demand stuff that criticize the jews to be removed.
this is a prof that TC is anti islam and biased to jews Zionism and israel

~~~
ArabGeek
right you said it, you think islam is evil.. this is ignorant from you, why do
not be classy and say i disagree with islam and not calling it bad names.
however the point here is the writers are accusing Islam of things under free
speech and preventing other cretinism israel and jews.

for your misconception I suggest you read h<http://islam-truth.com/>

~~~
burgerbrain
I think all religion is evil. Don't feel so special.

This isn't ignorant, it is _enlightened_.

To say simply that I disagree with it is not being honest. I disagree with it
_and_ I oppose it. In crude terms, I think that it is evil. The same with
other religions.

~~~
ArabGeek
You are evil

~~~
burgerbrain
Nah, I'm just your standard run of the mill atheist.

Common misconception though! There are more of me than you might think
however, so you might want to learn about me.

~~~
ArabGeek
so why do you think all religions are evil and Islam in particular?

~~~
burgerbrain
I never said I found Islam _in particular_ evil. I find all religions evil,
and haven't stated that I find any to be more or less so than the others.

Are you attempting to imply however that I am evil _because_ I find religion
to be so? If that is the case, that sentiment is a perfect example of why I
think what I do.

I do not expect you to understand, nor do I intend on expending the
astronomical amount of effort that would be required to allow you to
understand.

~~~
ArabGeek
well according to you all religions are evil including Islam, what do you know
about Islam that makes you think Islam is evil? i am challenging you in open
free discussion to prov you wrong :)

~~~
burgerbrain
It is a believe system that involves, among other things, a belief in the
supernatural, and the indoctrination of children by their parents.

So, unless you can tell me that Islam has no "god", and parents never discuss
it with their children before they are old enough to decide for themselves, I
don't think you have much to tell me.

